# New to Central Georgia



## ceaves76 (Mar 4, 2012)

What are the best veggies and fruits to grow here and when do you plant?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Look like you are in or around zone 8 ...

So cool weather crops would be a good start... check your local garden center to see what they have to offer as of now. 

Happy Gardens...


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Peanuts and Peaches.  Do a search for the University of Georgia Extension Service. They offer some good growing advice. Here's a link to their Publications page on fruits and vegetables..


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

k0xxx said:


> Peanuts and Peaches.  Do a search for the University of Georgia Extension Service. They offer some good growing advice. Here's a link to their Publications page on fruits and vegetables..


Plant tomatos, beens, peas, peppers, cucumbers, squash, carrots, almost any warm weather veggie, on or after Good Friday. Be preparred to water after June and with most crops you can do 2 or more plantings/crops.


----------

